# Mon Timbre en ligne: test réussi



## swannpy (22 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'éditer ma première enveloppe timbrée avec succès...et ça n'a pas été simple.

(le débat sur aller ou non à la poste n'est pas vraiment le sujet, alors j'en parle pas)

Pour y arriver, j'utilise Firefox (ça ne marche pas avec Safari, rien qu'au moment du choix de poids de la lettre). Je suis la procédure je lance l'impression, et j'enregistre en .pdf.

J'ouvre ce .pdf dans photoshop (ben oui, faut avoir photoshop, bon moi je suis photographe, alors évidement; j'ai ma licence...) Je ne modifie rien aux parmètres, et je positionne correctement l'image dans la fenêtre de prévisualisation après avoir décocher "centrer l'image".
 Et je suis content!.

( au demeurant, je déplore la fermeture des postes dans les petites villes et villages, mais j'avoue qu'en étant à Paris, éviter d'aller à la poste qui est assez loin de chez moi, est un bonheur)


Enfin voici la réponse de la poste quand je les ai sollicité pour une aide : 


_*Bonjour,

Vous avez pris contact avec le Service Clients de MonTimbrenligne pour faire part de vos suggestions.

Je transmets immédiatement votre remarque à nos services techniques, pour une prochaine évolution du site.

Je vous remercie de l'intérêt que vous portez à notre site.


Cordialement,

Corinne GRANAT
Le Service Clients Courrier*_




pas génial comme réponse...Je me suis démerdé pour trouver moi-même une solution. 

Parceque je ne faisais pas que faire des suggestions, je demandais simplement comment faire pour imprimer à partir d'un mac sous osx 10.5.

Bye à tous


----------



## antro (22 Juin 2009)

Tu n'as pas eu de chance car moi j'ai eu la réponse officielle de la poste.
Ci joint les copies d'écran de leur recommandations. (C'est bien plus simple que de passer par Photoshop, mais c'est bizarre quand même ...)


----------



## GilbertA (29 Novembre 2011)

Vous vous embêter quand même énormément je crois que désormais c'est possible d'éditer ses propres timbres en ligne directement et de commander directement des timbres marianne.

Vous aurez également éventuellement un code promo la poste pour vos achats en ligne.


----------



## tantoillane (29 Novembre 2011)

GilbertA a dit:


> Vous vous embêter quand même énormément je crois que désormais c'est possible d'éditer ses propres timbres en ligne directement et de commander directement des timbres marianne.
> 
> Vous aurez également éventuellement un code promo la poste pour vos achats en ligne.



S'inscrire exprès pour répondre à une question d'un membre ! T'as des actions La Poste ? :mouais: 

Sinon, pour les accros à leur iPhone/iPod Touch, il y a une application qui fait ça, mais les commentaires sont vraiment mitigés : ici


----------

